# DIY Projects



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Check out the DIY projects on the left side of this web page.

http://www.aquariumlife.net/diy.asp


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been on his site several times, great articles and they provide lots of good DIY inspiration.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay how about this one 
http://www.aka.org/aka/modules/content/index.php?id=16


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, then it's ON!!!!!!

PVC tower caves

Another of my favorites: DIY mini canister filter


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Tree tower and a DIY filter, very good 
I have got more and will post later but anyone that has a good DIY website, post or idea please jump in. I love the ingenuity of these.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay how about what is happening at Tom Barr's. This one is for all the salties out there.
http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/4752-diy-project-using-algae-export-sw.html


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That algea screen is a good one, I wonder if it could be adapted to provide fresh algea for algea eaters in a FW tank.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It probably could be used as food for algae eaters. It would not be good for a co2 injected tank though.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That's true, I've been toying with the idea of running a small 3 gallon tank with some rock in it. Leave it in a sunny window and let the algae grow on the rock, then move the rocks to my tanks for added food.

As for the DIY articles, I'm still trying to find the link to a canister filter made from 3" pvc tubing. The design was simple but each stage of media was kept in it's own seperate tube and all linked with shut-offs, so you could bypass one to either clean or use it when neede (IE: carbon)

But in it's stead this will have to do: chichlid-forum DIY section. I really like there DIY backgrounds.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This seems to be a good canister filter DIY.

http://randystacye.com/diy_canister_filter.htm


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's another canister filter it's the one I wanted to try.

At the moment I'm looking for DIY lighting for my 30 gal low planted or a nice way to regulate PH in a shrimp tank. Thining I would need a second tank with multiple filtering.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

A couple DIY CF retrofits

2x 36W retrofit

DIY Lighting

Both are very simple designs that don't look very pretty but they are workable.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Making a lighthood out of a piece of rain gutter;

Rain gutter hood

I'm surprised that it actually looks good.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Great idea and easy to do. It must make everyone think to themself; Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

A DIY drop checker.
I have been experimenting with using a clear glass dropper bottle. Something like these but more stout.
http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin4a.html
http://www.sks-science.com/glass-lab...es-p-1131.html
What I did was to cut off the squeezable bulb part and that's it. The rest of the rubber acts as a rubber seal when tightened so no leaks.
As a test I filled it up with day old tap water which is KH 5. It should be KH 4 but 5 works well enough that it is dark blue and ph7.6. With the pressurized co2 I am getting ph 7 and the green is very near the yellow of 6.8. So it does work but I am still testing it.


----------

